# Looking for a sr20det



## Cincy240fan (Dec 31, 2006)

Im living in the cincinnati are and i was wondering anyone new where the best place to find a sr20det. Or if someone has the ability to build one for me.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

search. this was covered not long ago and many times before. google would be good for this also.


----------

